# installation stops on ata2



## massimo_m (Jun 4, 2010)

i'm installing freebsd 8.0 on an old system, and the installation stops on "ATA2".
i tryed to disabling the second ide on bios, and disabling the second channel, but it keep to stop on ata2.

is there a way to disable ata2 on installation?


----------



## lockfile (Jun 17, 2010)

You could be more specific. What errors did you get, hardware configuration, how old is the system and does it have any known quirks, how far into the install did you get et cetera?


----------

